# Hi everyone



## SarahJames (May 16, 2014)

Hello,
My name is Sarah and I live in the United States. I have stacks and stacks, along with a bunch of scribble, of writings of numerous genres. Including mystery, thriller, romance, erotica and more.
I am considering the self publishing route versus the traditional publishing. Although I've yet to actually go forward with either one. 
I have come here looking for inspiration, support and share ideas with other aspiring writers.


----------



## Blade (May 16, 2014)

:hi:Welcome to the forums.

'Stacks and stacks' sounds like you have a little sorting out to do before publishing is a practical option. Hopefully by the time you have narrowed down your niche you will have a definite plan.:eagerness:


----------



## Denhark (May 16, 2014)

Welcome. Sounds like you'll fit right in.


----------



## Pandora (May 16, 2014)

Hi Sarah I am in the Us too, in Georgia. Welcome!

Pandi


----------



## Holly_M (May 16, 2014)

Hi Sarah,

Hope you enjoy it here. I am already! Hopefully I'll see you around the boards.


----------



## Bishop (May 16, 2014)

Welcome Sarah! Congrats on your obviously prolific writings, keep that up! Best of luck on publishing, one of the worst parts of this industry...

Welcome to the writing forums!
Writing Forums: Publish here, get free crits!


----------



## Nickleby (May 17, 2014)

Some people want to pigeonhole you. I say, write whatever you want. You can learn new things by trying new genres. Welcome to Writing Forums.


----------



## aj47 (May 17, 2014)

Welcome.  I'm in Texas, so we're neighbors (unless you're in AK or HI).

There are a lot of supportive writers here in a wide range of genres so you'll fit right in.  But we don't just write, we play games, too.

We have word games, poetry games and challenges as well. Look around, read a bit, post a bit, make yourself comfy.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (May 18, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Gumby (May 18, 2014)

Hi Sarah, welcome to WF.  I think you'll find us a friendly group of people, for the most part, with lots of helpful advice to share.


----------



## Burzum0727 (May 18, 2014)

Welcome Sarah! Im new as well.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (May 25, 2014)

Welcome to the greatest forum on the planet! Sorry, the domain was taken, so we settled for WritingForums.com - enjoy your time here, the people are genuine and the critiques honest and straight from the... well-meaning area of our hearts.


----------

